# need info on Hoyt Gamegetter II



## TygrAnn

just got my first bow.... okay second  ... but this one actually fits me  .... and want to get as much info on it as I can... it's a Hoyt Gamegetter II ... draw length is 25 to 27 and draw weight is 35 to 50.... its set at 26" and 40#.... curious as to how old it is ... and about how fast they shoot... and anything else I can find out about it.... any and all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tdaward

It's from the late '80's. I'll shoot in the 220's to 30's. It's slow by today's standard, but it is a nail driver. I shot some good scores with one....


----------

